# Briefpapier im korrekten Format (Freehand)



## Tixiland (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine simple Frage, auf die ich durch googeln leider kein Antwort gefunden habe.
Bin gerade dabei einen Briefkopf zu entwerfen - dazu bräuchte ich die richtigen Abstände und Größenangaben - z.B. wo genau ist der Header platziert und wo die beiden Linien am linken Rand. Wo finde ich in Freehand die richtige Einstelolung dafür?
Vielen Dank,
Tixi


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Juli 2005)

Unter Fenster > Objekt, da kannst du x,y position eines Objektes einsehen und die Größe, und anderes .

Gruß


----------



## chritz tosh (8. Juli 2005)

Tixiland hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...  z.B. wo genau ist der Header platziert und wo die beiden Linien am linken Rand. Wo finde ich in Freehand die richtige Einstelolung dafür?



Am besten Du suchst über Google nach "Normbriefbogen" und setzt Dir in FH dann Hilfslinien. Das scheint mir der einfachste und sicherste Weg.

Grüße


----------



## Stiff (11. Juli 2005)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unter Fenster > Objekt, da kannst du x,y position eines Objektes einsehen und die Größe, und anderes .
> 
> Gruß



Leider funktioniert das bei Textobjekten nicht. Ich hab aber herausgefunden das wenn man ein Textobjekt gruppiert, dass es dann die Option mit dem XY bereitstellt.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (4. August 2005)

Stiff hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leider funktioniert das bei Textobjekten nicht. Ich hab aber herausgefunden das wenn man ein Textobjekt gruppiert, dass es dann die Option mit dem XY bereitstellt.



..das geht sehr wohl ohne gruppieren:
Markiere deine Textbox. Dann klickst du in deiner Palette "Objekt" gaaanz oben auf TEXT - das mit demgekreuzten Quadrat davor! Voila!

..ich gruppiere die aber selbst immer, da ich keine Lust habe ständig in die Objekt-Palette zu klicken, wenn ich 2-3 Textfelder ausrichten möchte! 

CTRL+G, CTRL+SHIFT+G sage ich! ^^


----------



## Night Vision Worker (4. August 2005)

Normbrief:

DinA4
210mm (breite) x 297mm (höhe)
20mm Heftrand (links)

Anschrift bei 45mm (Fensterformat: 45x85mm)
     - oder: 27mm (hochgesetzte Anschrift)

Faltmarken bei 105mm, 210mm
     - bei hochgesetzter Anschrift bei 87mm, 192mm

Letzte Zeile bei 257mm

..es wird gemessen von oben links!

Ich hoffe es ist einigermaßen verständlich!


----------

